# Geringe Downloadgeschwindigkeit



## moemaster (28. November 2008)

Moin moin,

folgendes Problem, bei dem ihr mir vllt weiterhelfen könntet:

Ich habe am Montag meinen FreeNet-Komplettanschluss(16000) bekommen. Der Techniker hat die Geschindigkeit gemessen und hat mir gezeigt, dass fast 18000 reinkommen(17600 und ein paar zerquetschte) und meinte, dass ich bloß 3-400 Meter von Knotenpunkt weg bin. Am selben Tag habe ich noch einen Speedtest gemacht. Der hat mir zwar "nur" 15500 angegeben, aber damit kann ich gut leben  gestern habe ich den Test spaßeshalber wiederholt und hatte aufeinmal nur noch knappe 10000. Zuerst dachte ich, es würde an der Uhrzeit liegen, dass grade extrem viele Surfen und Saugen, aber als ich heute morgen um halb 7( !! ) den Test wiederholt habe hat er mir das gleiche Ergebnis angezeigt. Ich habe spaßeshalber von verschiedenen Servern etwas geladen und kam nie über 1,1mb/s. Und vorgestern habe ich vom gleichen Server mit 1,5mb/s geladen und das zu einer deutlich menschlicheren Uhrzeit. Also woran kann das liegen? Versucht Freenet mich zu beschei ßen? Liegt es an meinem PC? Wäre super wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet. Um gleich voreilige Kommentare vorwegzunehmen: Ich bin nah genug am Knotenpunkt dran um das Bestellte auch zu empfangen; zumal ich es ja auch bereits empfangen habe. Wäre euch sehr dankbar für Ratschläge


----------



## Leroux (28. November 2008)

War das nicht erst so ein Theme in den Nachrichten, das Provider so viel Versprechen ,aber das meiste nicht halten können ?
Setzt dich doch mal mit FreeNet in Verbindung wir können auch nur Spekuliern.

mfg


----------



## moemaster (28. November 2008)

Ich glaube du hast nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden was ich geschrieben habe:
Es IST möglich. Ich HABE es bereits empfangen und der Techniker hat es gemessen und mir das Ergebnis gezeigt. Klar kann ich mich an Freenet wenden, bloß da ich weiß, dass da nur irgendwelche unterbezahlten Studenten sitzen, die auf Teufelkommraus ihren Fragenkatalog abarbeiten und am Ende trotzdem keine Lösung wissen, wollte ich mich ersteinmal von Leuten "beraten" lassen, von denen ich davon ausgehe, dass sie mehr Ahnung haben, wenn sie hier etwas schreiben.


----------



## Leroux (28. November 2008)

Du willst das man dir hilft also kannst du davon ausgehen das ich LESEN kann.
Soll er es doch nochmal Messen wo ist das Problem, das nennt man Kundensupport dafür Zahlst du.

//EDIT Hast du dein Netzwerk anders verkabelt Hub,Router neu ?
Zweiten PC dran ?
Wenn du nichts geändert hast liegt es am Provider


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Ich würd auf jeden fall bei Freenet mal anrufen und fragen wie deine geschwindigkeit eingestellt ist. 

Ich hatte es bei O² das ich ne 3000 Leitung bezahl und nur auf 2000 Eingesttelt war.
einfach mal nachfragen, sicherheitshalber xD

Woher weisst du den wie schnell du lädst? -> womit gemessen?


----------



## TS-JC (28. November 2008)

Einfach mal 10min alles rausziehen und dann nochmal versuchen.. Also auch bzw vor allem an der Telefonbuchse.

Mit TuneUp Utilities kannst du deinen PC auf die 16k Leitung einstellen, hilft evt auch nochmal,a ber wenns schonmal ging.. Versuch ist es wert

Und auch mal versch. Speedtests versuchen 
zb speedmeter.de wieistmeineip.de


----------



## moemaster (28. November 2008)

So habe jetzt Freenet per Kontaktformular das Problem geschildert, mal schauen was die sagen. Ich werd nochmal gucken obs besser klappt wenn ich alles rausziehe und das ganze Ding nochmal neustarte. Apropos: Kann's evtl daran liegen, dass das Telefon am DSL anschluss angeschlossen ist? Als ich nämlich das letzte mal getestet habe, war der Telefonanschluss noch nicht freigeschaltet. Wäre das eine Möglichkeit? TuneUp-Utilities hab ich drauf, werd damit auch nochmal ein wenig rumspielen. Aber danke schonmal für die Antworten 

//edit: Ich habe ein paar Firefox Add-Ons gezogen, habe die dann aber wieder deaktiviert, um zu sehen obs daran liegt. Wars aber nicht... aber könnte es sein, dass obwohl sie deaktiviert sind, sie trotzdem aus irgendeinem Grund die Geschwindigkeit mindern? Und Speedtests habe ich 3 verschiedene ausprobiert, alle haben ähnliche Ergebnisse geliefert.


----------



## Leroux (28. November 2008)

Da siehst du doch ein mögliche Fehlerquelle 
Deine Telefon, ab jetzt weiß nur noch ein Provider weiter.


----------



## moemaster (28. November 2008)

Vielen Dank, werde das alles mal ausprobieren und gucken was Freenet dazu sagt. Dann komme ich vielleicht nochmal auf euch zurück. Hoffen wir, dass das nicht nötig sein wird


----------



## SGSSGene (28. November 2008)

Was hast du den für einen Router?
Bei ADSL2 wird bei jedem Verbindungsaufbau, die Geschwindigkeit ausgehandelt.
Da dein Provider nach 24h die Verbindung kappt, wird die Verbindung einmal am Tag ausgehandelt. Nun kann es sein das dies zu einer sehr ungünstigen Zeit passiert ist. Es gibt auch Router die die Verbindung von sich aus gegen 3-4 kappen und neu ausbauen, bevor der Provider in die Querer kommt. Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, vieleicht haben so viele Leute DSL bei euch, das es regelrecht zu einer Überlastung kommt und du extrem schlechte Werte aushandelslt.
In meinem Router(Fritzbox 7170) steht im Menü, welche Geschwindigkeit ausgehandelt wurde.


----------



## moemaster (28. November 2008)

Öhm, da ich momentan nicht zuhause bin kann ich dir das nicht genau sagen. Aber ich meine es ist ein Samsung 3010 SL Phone oder irgendwie sowas. Da könnte ich auch nochmal im Menü gucken. Und du könntest dir vorstellen, dass die Geschwindigkeit gestern erst um, meinetwegen, 23:30 ausgelotet wurde und das deshalb nicht richtig eingestellt war?


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. November 2008)

Mal anders herum. 
Hast du die Geschwindigkeit noch mit etwas anderem als Speedtests getestet?
Diese Dinger sind nämliche allesamt recht unbrauchbar. Bei mir kommt bei allen Speedtests etwas von wegen DSL 10.000.
Trotzdem erreiche ich mehr als oft locker die 20Mbit meiner Leitung.

Zum testen eigenen sich hervorragend mehrere simultane Downloads von Uni FTPs.
Gerade so paar dicke Linuxisos sind da ideal, positiver nebeneffekt, man hat auch gleich die aktuellen Linux Distros 
Oder man findet eben einen Server der die Geschwindigkeit nicht pro IP Limitiert, ist aber eher selten.


----------

